
Ask HN: What should I learn to position myself to work on a self driving car? - igammarays
Hey HN, I&#x27;m a CS sophomore at the University of Toronto, positively obsessed with self driving tech. What can I learn before I graduate, or add to my portfolio, to position myself to work on a self driving car at a startup or of course Google&#x2F;Tesla? I only have experience with CRUD apps and full stack web dev (only just beginning to learn &quot;low level&quot; stuff). I am taking an introductory embedded systems course right now, and loving it, the whole deal with robot localization, sensors, and control systems.<p>I would appreciate any advice on courses to take, online communities to get involved in, or fun projects to build.
======
ddorian43
while True:

    
    
        1. Goto website of company that builds self-driving-car  
    
        2. Look into jobs section  
    
        3. Check requirements
    
        4. Learn them + build stuff with them
    
        try:
    
            apply_job()
    
            break
    
        except NoJob:
    
            pass

